# nitrous oxide at the dentist



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

In about a month I need to go into the dentist to get some work done. Is nitrous oxide a bad idea with DP? I've had nos many times before I had DP and never had a problem with it, it even made going to the dentist fun but I don't want to set off my DP again. My DP happened suddenly after having smoked lots of weed, drinking lots of caffeine, lots of stress and sleep deprivation.

Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

omg ive never been more relaxed in my life than when they gassed me at the hospital hahaha


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Good Times


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Inzom said:


>


hahaha i love that picture


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The day I can do whatever drug those guys are doing and not freak out, and grow such awesome beard(s), I will be a happy man. Maybe I should set higher (lol) goals for myself in life, but meh.

On topic: I do not think you have anything to worry about with the nitrous. But I do not have any experience with it, my father is a dentist and here in Sweden they generally just do local anaesthesia with a needle. Unless the patient is too scared shitless, then they can get Valium beforehand or go to a hospital-dentist where they get put down. Probably by nitrous.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

Inzom said:


> The day I can do whatever drug those guys are doing and not freak out, and grow such awesome beard(s), I will be a happy man. Maybe I should set higher (lol) goals for myself in life, but meh.
> 
> On topic: I do not think you have anything to worry about with the nitrous. But I do not have any experience with it, my father is a dentist and here in Sweden they generally just do local anaesthesia with a needle. Unless the patient is too scared shitless, then they can get Valium beforehand or go to a hospital-dentist where they get put down. Probably by nitrous.


 Haha, those are my goals too. I really miss doing drugs, being straight-edge is boring :-/
But they don't give anesthetic before they do the injections? They stick a 4 inch metal needle through your jaw and into the nerve under your tooth. It hurts like a bitch even with the nitrous. But yea, after that I've always had a good time at the dentist.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm not sure what it is? Is it the stuff they inject into your tooth to make it numb? that stuff never hurt me at all. but it felt really weird. Better ask the dentist, they should know.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> I'm not sure what it is? Is it the stuff they inject into your tooth to make it numb? that stuff never hurt me at all. but it felt really weird. Better ask the dentist, they should know.


I think the stuff they actually inject into you is called novacaine. It hurts because they jab this huge needle through the bone under where you teeth sit.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

nitris oxide is gas


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

I went to have my wisdom teeth pulled when my DP was at it's worst.

I loved it. I was terrified before, but one I relaxed and let the gas takes it's toll; My DP went away. ....until the gas wore off that is, lol...


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> I went to have my wisdom teeth pulled when my DP was at it's worst.
> 
> I loved it. I was terrified before, but one I relaxed and let the gas takes it's toll; My DP went away. ....until the gas wore off that is, lol...


ofcourse DP went away, because nitrous is an NMDA antagonist, further supporting my theory that NMDA antagonists play a huge role in healing DP/DR


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

Just wanted to make an update to this topic. Went to the dentist today and used the nitrous oxide with no problems. It actually gave me a lot of relief from my anxiety


----------



## jaymeeliz (Nov 15, 2010)

anyone every had DP triggered by a dental procedure? I remember having DP after my wisdom tooth was pulled. I just thought, "Oh that thing made me dizzy... (when I wasn't really dizzy at all) But I don't know if it was because of that... It just happened after the procedure... weird.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

sounds like DR


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Nitrous oxide is available in whippets


----------



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

jaymeeliz said:


> anyone every had DP triggered by a dental procedure? I remember having DP after my wisdom tooth was pulled. I just thought, "Oh that thing made me dizzy... (when I wasn't really dizzy at all) But I don't know if it was because of that... It just happened after the procedure... weird.


My dp is almost gone now.....im having my wisdom tooth pulled out tomorrow.......do u think it might trigger it back???? 
what kind of drug did the dentist use...?


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 9, 2012)

I used nitrous oxide the night before my DP first appeared, so I have reason to suspect that it triggered mine. Having said that, I think you should be fine if you're on the road to recovery ... just know that any drug or psychoactive substance has the ability to set you back. Haha, I've gotten tripped up after a few beers once or twice.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

How many wierd trips and relapses does it tak. For you guys to get that staying away from drugs is the best thing to do with when you've got mental
health issues??

My dentist uses a numbing gel before injections, I didn't have gas or anything more then an Ativan or alpha blocker when I got m wisdom teeth pulled, I didn't feel a thing after a little sting and pressure from the injections - if you used nitrous before without problems and you can't get throughthe procedure without it..... Although there are other things like high blood pressure meds (alpha and beta blockers) and anti histamine that can be used for anxiety, I've found having headphones and soothing or calming music helps, I also usually being something to hold in my hand, helps keep me grounded. I have huge issues with the dentist because of trauma and I've never had to be gassed or put under, although I won't deny that sounds a lot easier


----------

